# Piped Rose Buttermilk Cake



## Ellacho (Mar 11, 2014)

I have been piping roses for two years so, on and off. Though I am not 100% happy with these roses, I shipped them out yesterday to Bramble Berry for Spring Soap Swap. 

To use these 12 roses on the cake, I piped 150 roses(about 15 batches) . Hopefully, I'd get better with more practice.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 11, 2014)

Those look lovely! And you're still way ahead of me in piping.  I haven't tried piping at all!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 11, 2014)

Well, your piping definitely gives me something to work towards! Those are lovely!
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you Anna Marie:razz:!


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 11, 2014)

FlybyStardancer said:


> Those look lovely! And you're still way ahead of me in piping.  I haven't tried piping at all!



It's time consuming, but it's worth to try!


----------



## dneruck (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow I love these...so pretty! Piping is on my to-do list so yes ... definitely something to aspire to.


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 11, 2014)

dneruck said:


> Wow I love these...so pretty! Piping is on my to-do list so yes ... definitely something to aspire to.



Thank you! I first watched on youtube - how to pipe butter cream rose, over and over again, like 100X !


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Mar 11, 2014)

You guys are soooo talented.
Those are pretty, I love the blue and white.


----------



## neeners (Mar 11, 2014)

oh my those are PRETTY!  makes me really want to eat a slice of cake......


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 11, 2014)

ilovesoap2 said:


> You guys are soooo talented.
> Those are pretty, I love the blue and white.



Thank you! Actually it's purple and white !


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 11, 2014)

neeners said:


> oh my those are PRETTY!  makes me really want to eat a slice of cake......



Thank you Neeners !


----------



## kaliquen (Mar 11, 2014)

What???  They're perfect!  Seriously gorgeous!


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh wow, absolutely stunning job you did of those.  :clap: They were worth how ever much time they took to make. Very talented!


----------



## Lin (Mar 11, 2014)

Now you've done it... I've been craving cake. The bf and I are about to go grocery shopping at walmart. I'm totally going to be looking at those tiny 1/8 sheet cakes now..


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 12, 2014)

kaliquen said:


> What??? They're perfect! Seriously gorgeous!



Thank you Kaliquen!



Derpina Bubbles said:


> Oh wow, absolutely stunning job you did of those. :clap: They were worth how ever much time they took to make. Very talented!



Thank you for your kind words DB!



Lin said:


> Now you've done it... I've been craving cake. The bf and I are about to go grocery shopping at walmart. I'm totally going to be looking at those tiny 1/8 sheet cakes now..



I cannot wait to see how your cake turns out !


----------



## Lindy (Mar 12, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 12, 2014)

Lindy said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you Lindy!!


----------



## Lin (Mar 12, 2014)

Well, I bought a cake hahaha. And its HUGE. They were all out of the tiny ones, but I found a larger one that was 1/2 off so the same price as the little ones and I went for it. I've already eaten a tiny piece, and already feel sick from the sugar... haha. Hopefully I get lots of help eating this!


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 12, 2014)

Lin said:


> Well, I bought a cake hahaha. And its HUGE. They were all out of the tiny ones, but I found a larger one that was 1/2 off so the same price as the little ones and I went for it. I've already eaten a tiny piece, and already feel sick from the sugar... haha. Hopefully I get lots of help eating this!



Too funny, Lin !


----------



## seven (Mar 12, 2014)

amazing! those roses are perfection, and i love the blue against white. i would be very happy to have one of those


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 12, 2014)

seven said:


> amazing! those roses are perfection, and i love the blue against white. i would be very happy to have one of those



Thank you Seven!


----------



## lanafana (Mar 12, 2014)

Better with practice? I don't see how to improve on those, they are beautiful. Look perfect to me!


----------



## queenofbubbles (Mar 12, 2014)

Those soaps are absolute perfection!


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 12, 2014)

lanafana said:


> Better with practice? I don't see how to improve on those, they are beautiful. Look perfect to me!



Thank you for your kind words, Inafana !


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 12, 2014)

queenofbubbles said:


> Those soaps are absolute perfection!



Thank you Queenofbubbles !


----------



## Be Love (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh WOW! I don't see how you could improve on those roses at all! They are so beautiful and like in nature, no two exactly the same but just as beautiful as the next! Gorgeous.


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 17, 2014)

Be Love said:


> Oh WOW! I don't see how you could improve on those roses at all! They are so beautiful and like in nature, no two exactly the same but just as beautiful as the next! Gorgeous.



Thank you Be Love, thank you for your kind words !


----------



## Tienne (Mar 17, 2014)

They look amazing! What a labour of love. If I had one of those soaps, I wouldn't want to use it. I would put it next to my sink and just admire it everytime I saw it. Whoever is lucky enough to get them at the swap is going to be bouncing with joy.


----------



## Miha Engblom (Mar 17, 2014)

What tool have you been using? they are so beautiful.... congratulations!


----------



## lsg (Mar 17, 2014)

Beautiful piping.


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 17, 2014)

Tienne said:


> They look amazing! What a labour of love. If I had one of those soaps, I wouldn't want to use it. I would put it next to my sink and just admire it everytime I saw it. Whoever is lucky enough to get them at the swap is going to be bouncing with joy.



Thanks Tienne! You are right about a labor of love! It took me a lot of time to pipe these roses. If we ever do a soap swap at Soap Making Forum, I will definitely make a new batch of rose soap and save one for you !


----------



## Tienne (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh my goodness, that would just be the epitomy of awesomeness! How very kind of you! Thank you so much, Ellacho! I'm afraid that any soap I would be able to send back to you wouldn't be nearly as creative or thrilling to look at. I have never tried to pipe anything in my life and I am certain any attempt I make would end up looking like more like blobs of doo-doo than roses.


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 17, 2014)

Tienne said:


> Oh my goodness, that would just be the epitomy of awesomeness! How very kind of you! Thank you so much, Ellacho! I'm afraid that any soap I would be able to send back to you wouldn't be nearly as creative or thrilling to look at. I have never tried to pipe anything in my life and I am certain any attempt I make would end up looking like more like blobs of doo-doo than roses.



It does not need to be piped soaps. If could be any type of soaps! I hope SoapMakingForum would do a Soap Swap in the near future!


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 17, 2014)

Miha Engblom said:


> What tool have you been using? they are so beautiful.... congratulations!



Thanks Miha! I just used disposal piping bags and Wilton tip #104.


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 17, 2014)

lsg said:


> Beautiful piping.



Thank you Isg !


----------



## crunchy_cruncher (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh. My. God. You are brilliant!


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 18, 2014)

crunchy_cruncher said:


> Oh. My. God. You are brilliant!



Thank you cruchy_cruncher!!:grin:


----------



## Tienne (Mar 18, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> I hope SoapMakingForum would do a Soap Swap in the near future!



I think I am eligible to join a swap. (If not, I should be soon anyway.) Just for fun, I looked up shipping prices to the U.S and OMG, I nearly fainted! The prices are absolutely obscene. If I ever do join a swap, I think I would have to stick to European ones. You wouldn't happen to be located in Europe, would you? (As if I should be so lucky. Pfft!) :roll:


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 18, 2014)

Tienne said:


> I think I am eligible to join a swap. (If not, I should be soon anyway.) Just for fun, I looked up shipping prices to the U.S and OMG, I nearly fainted! The prices are absolutely obscene. If I ever do join a swap, I think I would have to stick to European ones. You wouldn't happen to be located in Europe, would you? (As if I should be so lucky. Pfft!) :roll:



No,Tienne, I live in US. I've sent my soaps to outside of US before and I paid about $24.75(flat rate) for the shipping charge. When we do have a swap in the future, hope that I will find a way to send you a soap. 

By the way, I am not sure if I am eligible to join a swap at this point :think:.


----------



## Tienne (Mar 18, 2014)

We'll both be eligible sooner or later and do you know what? Where there's a will, there's a way and when the time comes, we'll find a way.   Heck, I spend waaay too much on soaping anyway, so a little more won't make that much of a difference. We'll figure it out.


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 18, 2014)

Tienne said:


> We'll both be eligible sooner or later and do you know what? Where there's a will, there's a way and when the time comes, we'll find a way.   Heck, I spend waaay too much on soaping anyway, so a little more won't make that much of a difference. We'll figure it out.



Ha ha ha ! Sounds good to me Tienne!


----------



## Sinful7 (Mar 22, 2014)

Seriously some beautiful artwork there! So much inspiration


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 22, 2014)

Sinful7 said:


> Seriously some beautiful artwork there! So much inspiration



Thank you Sinful7. I am blushing ...


----------

